# Using Pallets as flooring



## mgore (May 5, 2010)

New to pig farming. I have virtually an unlimited supply of pallets. I already have them down for flooring. We filled in the spaces between the planks so they won't get injured. Does anyone foresee any problems doing this? Also I have a, covered,  16'x16' pen that I split down the middle and I have 2 pigs in an 8'x16' pen. Is this adequate? I was planning on putting a boar in the other 8'x16' and when the 2 sows get larger i was going to make an 8'x16' addition so they'd have their own 8'x pen.

Thanks in advance


----------

